# Best Skiing In Idaho?



## CREEKER138 (Apr 14, 2004)

I currently live in Summit County Colorado and was planning a road trip this winter to the Northwest. Any Ideas on some nice small town ski areas with steeps/good terrain?? Thanks much Kyle Hagadorn


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 19, 2007)

I heard Jackson Hole has good steeps and pow and its not to far from idaho. Its no secret but its the shit and if your heading that way might wanna stop by.


----------



## idaho.davis (Jan 2, 2008)

Pebble Creek is my local area. It's located about 20 minutes to the south east of pocatello off of I-15. 53% advanced terrain and upwards of 2000 feet of vert. Lift tickets are $38.


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd suggest skiing in Wydaho--couple days @ Targhee, and a day at Jackson. Good backcountry around if you're into that kind of thing....

Doug


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Agree, do the wyoIDa tour if you want resort steeps. 

Do Pebble Creek in Pocatello (then Lava Hot Springs and good Tai food), Targhee, Jackson. There's a turnoff from I-80 to Pocatello before Evanston, Wyo. 

That's a quick tour close to Colo. Most of the other resorts are kind of weak. 

Now, if you want to do a backcountry tour, that's a different story. That's where the goods are in Idaho. Bring touring gear, a snowmobile and PM me for some hook ups.


----------

